# KO Rapid 200



## explody pup (Feb 23, 2006)

Went to check out the photo store by my work at lunch today.  Got talking to the old guy manning the back and mentioned I was looking for a rangefinder.  He brings up his Konica-Omega Rapid 200 then mentions he's thinking of selling it since he hasn't used it for quite a long time.  Including the 58mm, 90mm, and 180mm lenses... for $200.

This _is_ a pretty good deal, right?

I got his card and I'm going to see if he's working Saturday and if he could bring it in.  If it turns out that it's in good shape and he wasn't mistaken when he said $200 for everything, I think I might be spending my beer money for March this weekend...


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 23, 2006)

explody pup said:
			
		

> Went to check out the photo store by my work at lunch today. Got talking to the old guy manning the back and mentioned I was looking for a rangefinder. He brings up his Konica-Omega Rapid 200 then mentions he's thinking of selling it since he hasn't used it for quite a long time. Including the 58mm, 90mm, and 180mm lenses... for $200.
> 
> This _is_ a pretty good deal, right?
> 
> I got his card and I'm going to see if he's working Saturday and if he could bring it in. If it turns out that it's in good shape and he wasn't mistaken when he said $200 for everything, I think I might be spending my beer money for March this weekend...


 
Well, it should be, if the camera is in good condition. Word of caution: the 58mm lens requires a WA finder (round and big) that goes into one of the flash shopes atop the camera. You need that to shoot Wide Angle.

Overall, the camera is a good performer, great lenses. It's a bit cumbersome to wind the film but you'll get used to it (push-pull lever). Make sure the camera has a good functioning back, there are many defective backs, especially around the film pressure plate.

Good luck.


----------



## explody pup (Feb 24, 2006)

This one isn't branded with the Konica name.  Does that make any difference?

The photos online of each camera look identical.  I tried to find some history on the camera and I found this:



> 1975   Mamiya took over the factory from Konica and  produced the Koni-Omega M and the new designed Rapid Omega 200. They later added the Rapid Omega 100 which did had only interchangeable backs but not full magazines as the models 200 and M.  Components are interchangeable for the most part, except the backs of the original Koni Rapid.
> The Rapid Omega 200 was used by the U.S. Army (Still Picture Camera, Type KE-58 ). They also produced special camera systems for military use and for law enforcement.



When we were talking, the guy mentioned that it was a military camera.  When did these cameras get the Konica name on them?

And thanks for the reply, Mitica100.  Is there any way to actually check the back without putting a roll through it?


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 24, 2006)

explody pup said:
			
		

> This one isn't branded with the Konica name. Does that make any difference?
> 
> It shouldn't as long as you are going to buy it as a user camera.
> 
> ...


 
You are welcome! Unfortunalety, the only way to check the back is to run a roll film through it. But rest assured there are other backs to be found for cheap on Ebay.

Also, is it a 120 or a 220 back?


----------



## explody pup (Mar 5, 2006)

Well, I finally got it last week.  Everything seems to be in good condition, but I won't really know till I get some film developed.

What I got:
Rapid Omega 200 body - leatherette is comming off in one spot, cable clamp and wrist strap are missing, and some scuffs on metal housing.  But all in all in good condition.  Focus is nice and smoother and viewfinder is very clear.

56, 90, and 180mm lenses - 56mm lens came with viewfinder and both seem in good condition, 90mm seems to have taken the brunt of everyday use, and 180mm was never used according to the guy who sold it.  All lenses are scratch free and, as near as I can tell, fungi free.

x2 120 film backs - both came with darkslides.  I won't know if I have leaks until I develope my film.  The film advance slide is smooth on both of them and the teeth all seem to be in a good shape.

The guy even gave me his bag and a remove release.  All in all, a well-spent $200.

My next move will be to find some filter adapters since these take series filters.  Never even heard of that till I got this camera so I have some learning to do.  He did give me one series 7 - 49mm adapter that fits the wideangle lens, but I'm not sure yet whether this'll cause vignetting once I get a filter on there or not.

I've tried searching online what size filters the 90 and 180 lenses take, but so far have come up empty handed.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thanks.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 5, 2006)

I believe the 90mm lens uses the 49mm filter with removeable Series VI adapter. However, if it's a Super Omegon lens it might need to be adapted, as follows:

_"Using a very very small flat blade screwdriver, loosen the 3 screws at the outside part of the lens (pulling the lens shade out to it's furtherest point). Don't take them all the way out, just loosen as they are a bear go get back in there just right.. very tiny! Once they are loosened suffeciencly, you will be able to pull the front part of the lens off. Remove the part that is the lens shade as it is sensitive to acetone. Place the other part of the front lens ring, with it's retainer ring, in acetone for several hours. Using a rubber ball, or a rubber bath tub stopper, unscrew the lens retainer from inside the frame. Dry all parts, and put the lens shade back on, and put back on the camera and re-tighten the 3 small screws. You now have a 49mm lens screw and can find filters quite easily."_

The 180mm takes Series VIII filters. As the 58mm will take a Series VII you can find a Series VII to Series VIII adapter and use the Series VIII with your 58mm and 180mm.

Good luck.


----------



## explody pup (Mar 5, 2006)

That info about the 90mm lens helps out a lot.

About the Series VIII adapter, will that interfere with the lens hood on the 58mm when it's extended?  I was thinking, to simplify things, I could get an adapter for the 180 and 58 lenses to a mutual (and common) filter size, so I only have to worry about keeping 2 sizes on me.  But, since the filter would probably be a larger diameter than the Series VII on the 58mm, would the lens hood on the 58 be able to extend all the way.  Or would that not even matter that much since the adapter and filter housings would already be acting as a hood?

Does that even make sense?  I've been fighting off a cold this weekend and am kinda foggy w/ cold medicine.

And thanks for all the help you've been giving me, Mitica.


----------



## explody pup (Mar 5, 2006)

Okay, disregard my second question.  I was under the impression that Series filters were difficult to come by.  Then I did a search on B&H and that doesn't seem to be the case.  I'm still curious about the lens hood on the 58mm, though.

Thanks.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 5, 2006)

explody pup said:
			
		

> Okay, disregard my second question. I was under the impression that Series filters were difficult to come by. Then I did a search on B&H and that doesn't seem to be the case. I'm still curious about the lens hood on the 58mm, though.
> 
> Thanks.


 
First, you're very welcome!  

If you look at the hood of the 58 you'll see that it flares and it slides back and forth. If you have a filter screwed in on the internal thread of the lens and if that filter does not exceed the max diameter of the hood then I don't see why you couldn't use both. But...  vignetting might occur. Worth running a BW film through it with those implements though. See if it vignettes or not and at what _f_ stops seems more visible.

Good luck.


----------

